#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai phrases spoken by Thai girl

## Khwanoi

Hi guys,

I'm a girl from Thailand and made an app for Android to help you learning Thai  :Smile: 

I audio-recorded many Thai phrases and words and there is even a quiz to test your knowledge.

I would be happy if you try it and let me know if you have feedback or questions!

bit.ly/simplylearnthai

Greetings Khwanoi

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Khwanoi...Thanks for that...Perhaps I'll give it a try sometime...

----------


## Khwanoi

Thanks a lot, I would be really happy ka

----------


## Khwanoi

Hey guys, I just have spoken more phrases for Songkran 

play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=thai.projectThai

Also here is the video to explain the app!

youtube.com/watch?v=qbiVVrrvNVM

สุขสันต์วันสงกรานต์

----------


## kingwilly

Great work, thank-you.

----------


## Loy Toy

Really appreciate your efforts.

Thank you.

I will give it a whirl after I finish painting.

----------


## Stinky

That's a good looking app I'll certainly be giving it a full work out, thx  :Smile:

----------


## firezz

thanks  :Smile:  good work

----------


## FatOne

Thanks Khwanoi, great app.

----------


## yortyiam

she's done a good job of it I think.  nice looking girl too! hope it works well for her.

----------


## Khwanoi

Hi guys, thank you all for your good feedback  :Smile: 

I just released a new version of the app, it includes flashcards learning feature (spaced repetition).

Here is the explanation video:

youtube.com/watch?v=_TKAP2mKQAk

What do you think?  :Smile:

----------


## Deckwan

Just downloaded the app, looks pretty good, gonna give it a try and see how much it helps me. The audio is really good.

----------

